
Police called to IKEA after thousands sign up for hide and seek (2019) - prostoalex
https://www.scotsman.com/news/uk-news/police-called-scottish-ikea-after-thousands-sign-hide-and-seek-541800
======
ma2rten
Previous Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20896156](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20896156)

~~~
dang
Good catch! Nicely done.

Something similar from 2009 too:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=508189](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=508189)

[https://web.archive.org/web/20090312000304/http://dornob.com...](https://web.archive.org/web/20090312000304/http://dornob.com/the-
contemporary-art-of-commercial-camouflage/)

------
jon-wood
That article felt like it finished just as it was getting started. Where’s the
interview with a hide-and-seeker, or an examination of why IKEA won’t let you
play in there stores?

~~~
dang
The submitted article was [http://nowiknow.com/the-one-thing-you-cant-do-in-
ikea/](http://nowiknow.com/the-one-thing-you-cant-do-in-ikea/) which was
cribbed from a bunch of old news articles. We've replaced the URL above with
one of those. The others, in case anybody cares:

[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-03-16/ikea-
stam...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-03-16/ikea-stamps-out-
hide-and-seek-games-in-dutch-furniture-stores)

[https://www.fastcompany.com/90399077/ikea-politely-asks-
that...](https://www.fastcompany.com/90399077/ikea-politely-asks-that-you-
stop-playing-giant-games-of-hide-and-seek-in-its-stores)

[https://nypost.com/2019/09/11/cops-shut-down-
massive-3000-pe...](https://nypost.com/2019/09/11/cops-shut-down-
massive-3000-person-game-of-hide-and-seek-at-ikea/)

------
jermier
That's it. That's the tweet.

------
0898
Answer: organise a “hide and seek” flash mob, apparently.

~~~
jogjayr
Thanks. r/savedyouaclick

